# Choosing A Gas Burner



## Malty (19/9/08)

Hi all,
I'm upgrading my burner set up and have to make a choice between a Nasa or Italian spiral.
Any feedback would be appreciated.

Cheers Brett


----------



## notung (19/9/08)

I don't have a burner and I'm choosing between the both of them myself... Really, I think I'm going to check out which are available locally, think about how versatile each are (in case I want to do 10gal batches in the future) - and then it will come down to price I'm sure...


----------



## Malty (19/9/08)

The fella at beerbelly reckons the spiral is the way to go but so many people seem to big raps for the nasa. I think it might be a case of the more info I get the more confused I'll end up


----------



## trevc (19/9/08)

Italian, Italian, Italian.... :beer: 

Quiet, powerful, capable of big brews.

I did a lot of research of the experiences of others before buying mine. I had a 4-ring burner and returned it. 

Nasa burners are great, but LOUD. I like to hear my music on brew day (which is also loud). 

Cheers


----------



## Malty (19/9/08)

trevc said:


> Italian, Italian, Italian.... :beer:
> 
> Quiet, powerful, capable of big brews.
> 
> ...




What sort of reg did you have with that trev? hi med low pressure


----------



## trevc (19/9/08)

"Medium" pressure. The red one from Beerbelly(which is a great retailer to deal with).


----------



## Effect (19/9/08)

I was going to go with the adjustable regulator - the guy from beerbelly said they go hand in hand with the italian - which is also what I want (want to use it with a wok as well)


----------



## Malty (19/9/08)

trevc said:


> "Medium" pressure. The red one from Beerbelly(which is a great retailer to deal with).





I had a look at the link and at first glance, thought it was the space shuttle taking off, I think I've been brewing with a candle far tooo long


----------



## tazman1967 (19/9/08)

+ 1 for the Italian Spiral burner and Med Reg. One happy customer


----------



## Malty (19/9/08)

How long do you reckon it would take these italian spirals to get a 50l keg(40l) to the boil


----------



## trevc (19/9/08)

Not long at all! Depends how much gas you feel like using  Gas cost is more important than time.


----------



## hoohaaman (19/9/08)

+17 for the italian spiral and adjustable reg,quite efficient and about 6-8 one hour brews per 9kg bottle. 

Once a rolling boil,very rarely need more then a 1 setting,depending on volume of course.I am always boiling 40-60lts


----------



## Malty (19/9/08)

Ooh! I understand smaller flame = less gas = more brew sampling time. Perfect!


----------



## braufrau (20/9/08)

Is the only objection to the nasa the noise?


----------



## Zwickel (20/9/08)

Im also voting for the Italian spiral burner, thats the one Im using too.

My Italian has a power of 9.6KW, thats far enough to boil a 60 liter batch.

Im using also another mighty burner, one that consumes 12.6KW, but I gotta say, the more gas you are blowing in, the more gas youre losing into the environments. There is only a limited heat capacity, depends on the surface of the pot, you may get into the liqid. In another words, it doesnt really matters wether Im using the 9.6KW burner or the 12.6KW burner, the time it needs to get to the boil is almost the same, but with the bigger burner youll certainly lose more gas/energy.

Cheers :icon_cheers:


----------



## rude (20/9/08)

Just getting gear together myself & went for a 4 ring burner. 
Just putting it together, that is the 4 valves on the end. They have a round disc on each & I presume they cover the pipes going to the rings.
Trouble is they arent a good fitt & gas will not seal well at all.
Has any one encounted this problem
Do you have to seal them with some sort of putty?
Sorry about getting of the topic a bit but help needed cheers.


----------



## wambesi (20/9/08)

rude said:


> Just getting gear together myself & went for a 4 ring burner.
> Just putting it together, that is the 4 valves on the end. They have a round disc on each & I presume they cover the pipes going to the rings.
> Trouble is they arent a good fitt & gas will not seal well at all.
> Has any one encounted this problem
> ...



The rings are as wide open as they can be on my 4 ring burner and works a treat.
Also using a med adjustable regulator too.


----------



## lobo (20/9/08)

rude, dont worry about the discs not lining up. the gap between the rings and the burners are air intake areas, neat gas from your gas bottle needs a mix of air to work sufficiently, otherwise u will just get yellow sooty flames. you also need air around the flames to get a decent burn. when you have your pot on it you are looking for small blue flames with a feather of lighter blue on the outside. if that makes any sense. 
im not sure i do cos ive been up since 530am crushing grain!

Lobo


----------



## HoppingMad (20/9/08)

Asked a similar question here a while back.

Here's the link:
http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...0&hl=burner

I went the Italian burners over the Nasa. Less noise to annoy my neighbours and was worried about operating indoors.

Hopper.


----------



## matt white (20/9/08)

rude said:


> Just getting gear together myself & went for a 4 ring burner.
> Just putting it together, that is the 4 valves on the end. They have a round disc on each & I presume they cover the pipes going to the rings.
> Trouble is they arent a good fitt & gas will not seal well at all.
> Has any one encounted this problem
> ...



They should screw out/in. You will have to adjust to get nice blue efficient flame. Dont seal them under any circumstances, they are there for this reason.

I have a Italian spiral and medium reg and boils 50 litres in 10-15 mins.

Remember to also not let the flames "lick" the side of the pot, this is not good for the pot as the sides are thin compared to the bottom.


----------



## browndog (20/9/08)

braufrau said:


> Is the only objection to the nasa the noise?



NASAs are VERY loud, they are bloody annoying and ruin an enjoyable experience. I'd much rather listen to a bit of Shine on you crazy diamond than a whooshing hiss for 90 mins anyday.

Vale Richard Wright

cheers

Browndog


----------



## rude (20/9/08)

Cheers gilbrew & lobo . Im a novice with the gas burner but use have put me right, thanks again


----------



## white.grant (21/9/08)

browndog said:


> NASAs are VERY loud, they are bloody annoying and ruin an enjoyable experience. I'd much rather listen to a bit of Shine on you crazy diamond than a whooshing hiss for 90 mins anyday.
> 
> Vale Richard Wright
> 
> ...



Amen....

I have quite a degree of control over my NASA, sure it's loud at full power, but throttled back to roilling speeds it whispers for most of the boil.

cheers

grant


----------



## matti (21/9/08)

I've got one of these which you can pick up for $149 brand new from ebay.
Probably cheaper second hand.
Brissybrew mash master did stock them but cannot find them on their site at the moment.

I put my 70 Litre Kettle on it and I can balance the kettle on it with out being afraid of knocking it over.
It heats up the hot wort from mid 75 to boil in 15 minutes with out putting it on max.
 

It is not as noisy as the NASA but not sure of the Mongolian. My 9 kgs gas bottle after 3 brew with 90 min boils is still 1/2 -3/4 full.

High Pressure RAMBO Burner
Model: HPA100LP
Description: High Pressure Burner with Piezo Electric Ignition includes high pressure regulator
Gas Type: Propane
Heat Capacity (Mj/Hr): 49

GAS TYPE: PROPANE GAS (LPG)
OUTDOOR USE ONLY
SELF IGNITION
DIMENSIONS: 480MM L X 140MM H X 310MM W 

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...showtopic=14902


----------



## KHB (21/9/08)

I just bought a spiral burner its really quiet with a good flame origanally i was using a three ring burner


----------



## Damian44 (8/10/08)

Sorry to drag up an old thread. I just recieved my Italian burner and im in the process of sticking it together. The silver collar i have to attach to the end, does not sit flush. Their is a 4mm gap at the far end. Should i be concerned? Whats to stop the gas from leaking out?
TYVM


----------



## trevc (8/10/08)

The gap is normal, the gas shoots right past the gap and out the nozzles. It's there as an air-intake.


----------



## datman510 (8/10/08)

matti said:


> I've got one of these which you can pick up for $149 brand new from ebay.
> Probably cheaper second hand.
> Brissybrew mash master did stock them but cannot find them on their site at the moment.
> 
> ...




+1 i just bought one too......... :beerbang:


----------



## Katherine (9/10/08)

> High Pressure RAMBO Burner
> Model: HPA100LP
> Description: High Pressure Burner with Piezo Electric Ignition includes high pressure regulator
> Gas Type: Propane
> ...



+ 1 for me too... pick it up on Saturday...

thanks Neville..


----------



## Damian44 (11/10/08)

trevc said:


> The gap is normal, the gas shoots right past the gap and out the nozzles. It's there as an air-intake.




Thanks trevc. Any idea how to get the flame to turn blue? When i turn the flame up it goes yellow and goes up the side of the pot?
And whats the deal with the Med Regulator, do you have it screwed all the way up or down or in the middle when burning?
Thanks


----------



## Carbonator (11/10/08)

Damian44 said:


> Any idea how to get the flame to turn blue? When i turn the flame up it goes yellow and goes up the side of the pot?
> And whats the deal with the Med Regulator, do you have it screwed all the way up or down or in the middle when burning?



I haven't got one, but from your description of the yellow flame, it sounds like too much pressure from the regulator and the combustion area (burmer holes) are not able to get the correct balance of oxygen in the mix. I think the regulator needs to be turned down. Usually regulators are turned down by the screw turning out from the diaphragm or regulator body.


----------



## domonsura (11/10/08)

Damian, as you slide that silver vent slide open, the burner will get more air and the gas will burn properly. At the moment it sounds as if you have it closed too much and the flame is running far too rich. Open it up about 10-15mm to begin with and adjust from there.


----------



## tazman1967 (11/10/08)

:lol: I had to ring Beerbelly and ask him why mine burnt the same...Slide it towards the burner so it gets more air...Ahhh...little blue cones of heat. ..
Quicker boil, less gas...no black crap over my boiler.


----------



## Damian44 (12/10/08)

Thanks guys. I adjusted the air intake to 15mm and it brought 64 litres to the boil in 1 hour (lid on).


----------



## clean brewer (16/10/08)

matti said:


> I've got one of these which you can pick up for $149 brand new from ebay.
> Probably cheaper second hand.
> Brissybrew mash master did stock them but cannot find them on their site at the moment.
> 
> ...



I was shocked today as I went into a local gas shop to see what they had/if any in the way of regulators, burners etc

While I saw the 1,2,3 and 4 ring burners, they also had a Rambo Burner there for $150 with Med Pressure regulator and stainless braided gas hose(quite long aswell).. On my wish list now..


----------



## hoohaaman (16/10/08)

browndog said:


> NASAs are VERY loud, they are bloody annoying and ruin an enjoyable experience. I'd much rather listen to a bit of Shine on you crazy diamond than a whooshing hiss for 90 mins anyday.
> 
> Vale Richard Wright
> 
> ...



Brewed to floyd today,great tunes for a crazy Marzen on an Italian spiral.


----------

